# bad misfire and engine shaking



## taylor2.5 (Mar 28, 2010)

I got my battery changed in jan and the missfired started. I took it to the dealer and they replaced the coil packs and side i had a small hole in my flex pipe which could cause the misfire at low idle. I also changed the plugs at 80k
with 102k I tried to start my car the other day and it died after getting it restarted it started to shake real bad at idle and misfire while sitting still. It has started to misfire alot and has no pick up when you give it gas.
I dont know if its a vac leak, sensor, or timing any help would be great.


----------



## DCMS371 (Jul 24, 2008)

Bad fuel pump or clogged fuel filter maybe?


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

sounds like a vac leak


----------



## taylor2.5 (Mar 28, 2010)

i took it ot goodyear they put it on the machine and they got fault code p0300 p0301 302 304 305 p2279 p0016.
They told me that it had jumped time and they wouldnt touch it and now it wont start up. 
when i call vw they said that since it was misfiring and that it didnt sound like it jumped time to them so i had it towed to the dealer. 
I am not ready to pay out the ass for a new engine.


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (taylor2.5)*

how many miles?
what are your oil change intervals?
what oil do you use?


----------



## taylor2.5 (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: (mk1vw)*

well vw says 0 compression and 10% blow by. So they are telling me that the cheapest fix is to buy a new motor and install it for only 4,500. WTF it was running fine a few days ago


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh man . . . this same exact problem has been showing up more and more on high mileage 2.5's. I'm definitely saving up the money to have my timing chain and guides replaced by 75K miles. 
OP: There's been some speculation around here that the early 2.5's have bad timing chain guides, causing the chain to jump a tooth (or three) and kill the engine. It sounds like the most common route for remedy people are taking is finding a low mileage 2.5 from a junkyard and having it replaced. Overhaul is usually more expensive than pulling one out of a wrecked Jetta/Rabbit/Beetle and you'll most likely get raped by the stealership for a new replacement. Good luck and keep us informed as to what you find and what you do. 
- Jeremy.


_Modified by jtrujillo86 at 10:39 PM 4-2-2010_


----------



## killfox (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: (jtrujillo86)*

Same thing happened to me only I had no engine damage.... Expect $2k to do the timing parts and labor, plus whatever damage may have taken place. 
With 0 compression, sounds like you're toast....


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

So what's the word on this?
- Jeremy.


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

my car gets a mild shake during idle sometimes


----------

